

Making Your Side Project Work for You - goldvine
http://rocketship.fm/articles/making-your-side-project-work-for-you/

======
goldvine
Preview: "When we started interviewing startup founders, we didn’t plan on
building a big podcast, it was simply the best way to get audio content in the
hands of listeners.

But the actions we took from that initial decision forward made it extremely
easy to stick with the project as it grew, without losing interest and letting
it fizzle..."

